# Skid plates or wheels



## borntorv (Apr 13, 2004)

When I recently picked up our TT I was surprised to see that it didn't have anything to prevent bottoming out. All our previous RV's had either a "V" shape angle iron welded on or skid wheels of some sort. My concern would be when you drive over a severly crowned street or something like that. My old TT would really bottom out hard







and I sure wouldn't expect the flimsy bumper to bear the brunt of that. Hopefully these Outbacks are enough taller that this won't be a problem. Anybody encountered this problem or taken steps to avoid it?

Thanks,

Greg


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

My Kiwi would hit bottom a few times, I haven't had the problem other than my hitch head hitting, but since I flipped that I've had no more problems. Seem the Outback rides pretty high, with the 3 steps and all.


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

yea, I did botom out the back end of our 25Rss pulling into a gas station in Baker CA. The least expensive place I could find to purchase wheels was at Harbor Freifgt tools. If I remember correctly they are 4" ball bearing wheels and sivel in all directions, ended up mounting then as close to the frame ends as possible. They cost around 5.00 dollers each, cheap at any cost for a little piece of mind. Kirk


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Mine scraped just a bit when I left my driveway the first time. It was mostly the low point drain lines in the back dragging. I may add some wheels, but I drive as slow as possible over uneven surfaces.


----------

